# 2.9T is now at 28 psi



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

We put 700cc injectors in my buddies car today. It has Haltec. It boils the tires in 3rd, and still fights for traction in 5th, with the Quaife. Dear god, I feel sorry for anyone that wants to run this car.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (troze1200)*

So its a VR6 + Turbo + .1 extra displacement + 700cc injectors?
What kinda turbo?


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (matt007)*

well if I Had turbo on mine and got traction I would run him, what kind of internal is he runnin


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (troze1200)*

>>Dear god, I feel sorry for anyone that wants to run this car.<<
Hopefully he'll run it himself.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (troze1200)*

Troze, whats that specs on that car....i.e type of turbo, internal mods, hp...


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (Hardcore VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]>>Dear god, I feel sorry for anyone that wants to run this car.<<
Hopefully he'll run it himself.[HR][/HR]​probably meant race against it. I am sure there are a bunch of people here who could take a shot at it. (both street and track I think). Sounds like a sick car. Is it an a1, a2 or a3?
Erik


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (TheDeer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]>>Dear god, I feel sorry for anyone that wants to run this car.<<
Hopefully he'll run it himself.
probably meant race against it. I am sure there are a bunch of people here who could take a shot at it. (both street and track I think). Sounds like a sick car. Is it an a1, a2 or a3?
Erik[HR][/HR]​yeah I know,sometimes sarcasam isn't the easiest thing to get over the net.High boost sin't always relevant to high hp,there's improper ways to tune a car into being a high boosted slug,that's why timeslips talk.Not saying this dudes car is slow,just saying,if it's fast/quick,lets see how fast/quick it is,that's all.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (Hardcore VW)*

1/4 times for FWD = lousy
Because FWD traction = lousy


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (matt007)*

28 psi C'mon, don't worry I have a friend of mine here down south that has a A3 VR6 turbo for the track @ 42 psi and about two weeks ago he dyno the car, and it came something like *754 hp @ the wheels...*
And that's a fact.....


----------



## wyseguy (Oct 14, 1999)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (Vento FI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]28 psi C'mon, don't worry I have a friend of mine here down south that has a A3 VR6 turbo for the track @ 42 psi and about two weeks ago he dyno the car, and it came something like *754 hp @ the wheels...*
And that's a fact.....







[HR][/HR]​OK, I'm not a VR head like a lot of you, but can a VR block withstand 42 psi without blowing? any reinforcements made to this block you speak of?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (wyseguy)*

EIP has a stage 7 turbo for the vr6, i think it has around 750 horse too so i think it can hold or be made to hold.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (MikeBlaze)*

Yojos car???
Not running 28psi, more like 11. And only making about 320 wheel. Still trying to get the bugs worked out
And I won't think twice about running him


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

i was talking about EIP's all wheel drive golf. i think it was in European Car a while back.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (matt007)*

>>1/4 times for FWD = lousy
Because FWD traction = lousy <<
Yeah,maybe in the 80's-early 90's not now days.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (MikeBlaze)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was talking about EIP's all wheel drive golf. i think it was in European Car a while back.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, there is a guy here with that same motor. Hopefully, it will come up to Alamo soon to get tuned, should make a good 700 wheel hp. I Probably won't run him... at least, not with any success








Wait, I am following you now. The guy Trey is talking about is Yojo. He lives in my city, has a built 2.9 VR6 running Haltech E6K, straight TO4E, 57 Trim I think, and now has 72lb injectors. It still has a stock exhaust







, but it should be coming off soon. At 11 psi, it made 320 wheel. 
You were talking about EIPs car, got it. But there is a guy here with that same motor. And another built 2.9 VR6 is coming up, too. We are all within about 10 minutes of each other... This place is blowin' up










[Modified by 1.BillyT, 8:51 PM 11-15-2001]


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

Is everyone running custom gearsets,or just not running their cars hard?


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (Hardcore VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is everyone running custom gearsets,or just not running their cars hard?[HR][/HR]​I must agree with this statement...with power like that (above 450whp) your gonna start shredding mainshafts and gears big time. 
Also...you *MUST* admit, 320 whp at 11 psi is very nice!


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (oneflygti)*

>>Also...you MUST admit, 320 whp at 11 psi is very nice!<<
Yeah no doubt it's good,you shoulda seen the 16vT out here that was putting down power like that.


----------



## 88JETTEXTREME (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (troze1200)*

I'm running a Quafe and cryo treated gears and a centerforce dual friction ball bearing clutch in my VR6 Turbo. The tranie was built by EIP.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (Hardcore VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is everyone running custom gearsets,or just not running their cars hard?[HR][/HR]​The Stage 6 car is running the EIP coated and chryo'ed gearset, but even EIP said it wouldn't hold the power the car will make.
The 2.9 with the stock exhaust is running stock gears and diff







I think he goes by the if it ain't broke, don't fix it philosophy. He doesn't really drag his car, though.
The third 2.9 car has a Quaife 6 speed box. Which should hold a fair amount of power.
And me, I just have a Peloquin diff and stock gears. No problems as of yet.
Lemme double check on that 320whp at 11psi. I know he is making 320 wheel, but it, at be at 15. However, with a turbo that big, on a 6 cylinder, 320 wheel at 11psi is about normal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Lemme double check on that 320whp at 11psi. I know he is making 320 wheel, but it, at be at 15. However, with a turbo that big, on a 6 cylinder, 320 wheel at 11psi is about normal.[HR][/HR]​10psi on 10:1 stock block is good for 300whp on Motronic. 12psi on 9:1 stock block is good for 320whp on Motronic. Stand-alone EFI can get you a little more, as can .1L of displacement, for example: 2.8L 9:1 CR @ 15psi = ~340-350whp, but 2.9L 8.2:1 CR @ 15psi = ~385-390whp with stand-alone EFI. 
Generally speaking, you can expect about 13-15whp for ever pound of intercooled boost on a 12v VR6 with Motronic. That's not the greatest efficiency, but it's pretty good for a two valve head.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (troze1200)*

What are these VR's in A1's? A2's???????????? Thats some wicked poop.. must be nice to have money


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (H2oVento)*

all MK3 GTIs...
You would think they were all high rollers, but they are just dirty VW Techs at a local VW dealer








Seriously though, they are all under 25, no computer genuises or anything. They just have a way of getting the loot up... somehow.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

*For Real...*


----------



## BlownoffGTI (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (Vento FI)*

all this talk about 750hp and so on..yet the only people who have proven anything is SEM with their golf CL...they dynoed it last week or the week before because they were heading to texas to run it...dynoed at 574whp and 610wheel torque..proven...and a 10.20 the first time with wheelie bars...

saying you have 750hp is nice..and I'm glad..but until you prove it's fast..it's just a number.
talk is cheap
fast timeslips are expensive


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (BlownoffGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]all this talk about 750hp and so on..yet the only people who have proven anything is SEM with their golf CL...they dynoed it last week or the week before because they were heading to texas to run it...dynoed at 574whp and 610wheel torque..proven...and a 10.20 the first time with wheelie bars...

saying you have 750hp is nice..and I'm glad..but until you prove it's fast..it's just a number.
talk is cheap
fast timeslips are expensive[HR][/HR]​




































Well, currently none of these "750" hp car guys are actually ON the vortex to confirm...so believe what you want. Also, maybe these people dont plan on doing hardcore drag racing...maybe they enjoy late night 175 mph pulls with street supras...You can make more money street racing than drag racing...especially if you own a VW currently...notice NONE of the top VW tuners sponsor anyone...yet notice how many Honda tuning companies sponsor racers! Kinda lame if you ask me. Anyhow...If you want a 10sec golf...it doesnt even take 500whp... If you do things correctly you can make it happen at 400wheel...
Also notice who exactly is telling of these "750 whp wonders" 1.BillyT has proved his stuff on the track...in a Brand new car no less...and is pushing the envelope...i dont really find him to be one starting rumors and "all this talk" of 750 whp cars for nothing!!! LOL
Lighten up fella http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlownoffGTI (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (oneflygti)*

let me ask this to the great billy T..have you seen this 750hp monster dynoed?


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was talking about EIP's all wheel drive golf. i think it was in European Car a while back.

Yeah, there is a guy here with that same motor. Hopefully, it will come up to Alamo soon to get tuned, should make a good 700 wheel hp. I Probably won't run him... at least, not with any success









Wait, I am following you now. The guy Trey is talking about is Yojo. He lives in my city, has a built 2.9 VR6 running Haltech E6K, straight TO4E, 57 Trim I think, and now has 72lb injectors. It still has a stock exhaust







, but it should be coming off soon. At 11 psi, it made 320 wheel. 

You were talking about EIPs car, got it. But there is a guy here with that same motor. And another built 2.9 VR6 is coming up, too. We are all within about 10 minutes of each other... This place is blowin' up









[Modified by 1.BillyT, 8:51 PM 11-15-2001][HR][/HR]​Hey BLOWNOFF...can you read this??
Lighten up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (BlownoffGTI)*

I never said it was making it. I said it has the parts to make it.... Huge difference.
No one is competing with SEM. This kid drives the car on the street.
Only time will tell if the numbers come out, but I'm just as curious as all of you guys are. I think he is still breaking in the motor and getting the bugs worked out of the Tec II, before it gets tuned.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (oneflygti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Hey BLOWNOFF...can you read this??
Lighten up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​You caught that too, huh... I thought maybe I was reading a little too far in to it, but he did seem a little stirred up... 
I just love it when people call me the "great Billy T."


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

even SEM are not running cryo-coated gears. That didn't work. Every three runs they were stripping gears. Now they saved up and bought a quaiffe 6 speed tranny and have had no problems what so ever with the tranny. Now it is just addressing the traction issues.
A note the SEM gold when in street trim in the beginning of the year was running low 11's with just slicks and 3" exhaust. You would see it drive around in Toronto with a dealer plate on the back.


----------



## BlownoffGTI (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (oneflygti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]

Also notice who exactly is telling of these "750 whp wonders" 1.BillyT has proved his stuff on the track...in a Brand new car no less...and is pushing the envelope...i dont really find him to be one starting rumors and "all this talk" of 750 whp cars for nothing!!! LOL[HR][/HR]​
but I wanna know...just because a fast guy said there is such a car..does it make it true?


[Modified by BlownoffGTI, 8:56 PM 11-19-2001]


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (BlownoffGTI)*

okay, you got me. I am lying. I love to make stuff up. And when people catch me in my lies, I just make more stuff up to cover it up. It is alot of fun, and real easy to do on the internet.
Only one of the cars down here has the Stage 6 setup. The other 2 are built 2.9s, but one is just running EIP software, and the other is running a Haltech. One is a full EIP kit, and the ohter is a home brew kit with an ATP manifold and some other custom parts. I would expect mid 400 wheel from both of these cars once the bugs are worked out. Who knows what the Stage 6 car will do, but with proper tuning, it is setup to make over 650 wheel.
I remember the first time I heard about the stage 6 car, too. Thought no way it could be true. Then I saw it with my own eyes. Believe me, it is real. In fact, I think I have some pics of it around here. I will try to dig them up.


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (BlownoffGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
but I wanna know...just because a fast guy said there is such a car..does it make it true?
[Modified by BlownoffGTI, 8:56 PM 11-19-2001][HR][/HR]​Yes








LOL...technically i havent ever seen the SEM car in person... so im currently VERY skeptical that the SEM car even exists...


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

Ya know billy, Mike was running 28 psi on that car, and as of a few days ago, it once again was not running. It is pretty damn sick to see him struggle for traction in 5th though. It hink it is funny to see how much of a difference Hal;tec made in Yojo's car, compared to mike running way mopre boost and tech. 
Actually it's kinda sad.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (troze1200)*

So you were talking about Mikeys car the whole time? He has had the 72lb injectors for a long time, since the beginning.
Yojo just put a set in, but he doesn't run anywhere near 28 pounds... not yet anyway.
Did Mikey get new injectors or something?
Also, the car is down cause he sent the TEC ECU off to get checked out, to make sure all is good. Seriously can't wait to see that thing on the dyno. Hope he tunes it before he starts driving it again, although it sounds like he is doing the same thing all over again.


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

what coil pack is he using with the haltech?
i know the stock one takes a poop at about 400-450 hp
and what turbo is he using?
hey im not scared to run him








Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the car is down cause he sent the TEC ECU off to get checked out, to make sure all is good. [HR][/HR]​He he he. I've been through a few TEC II units in the last few years. I have a spare one, does that tell you something? Heatsoak kills them. TEC III is the one you want. I'm selling my spare TEC II (for VR6) with the latest WinTEC2 Windows software/chip. First $999 takes it. They retail for $1800-$2500 with software.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (Jason @ ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LOL...technically i havent ever seen the SEM car in person... so im currently VERY skeptical that the SEM car even exists...[HR][/HR]​
















Doesn't exist? lol where have you been? Tey are the offical world record holder's and they did it on a ****ty canadian track that has no grip. Just imagine that was engishtown, hello 9's. Not bragging, but damn proud of my candian boyz!


[Modified by GTI2lo, 6:54 PM 11-19-2001]


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (BALLIN-AUDI)*

I'll run the Haltech car... At least now, anyway.
But the stage 6 car... mmmmm... I don't know about that one...








I gotta get my motor built... 500+ hp(450wheel is the goal for the street version) and 8000 rpm... fun stuff.
Then I can play with all you big dogs...


----------



## BlownoffGTI (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (GTI2lo)*

ya..Cayuga is a ****ty slippery track..I mean St.Thomas is alittle better


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.9T is now at 28 psi (GTI2lo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Doesn't exist? lol where have you been? Tey are the offical world record holder's and they did it on a ****ty canadian track that has no grip. Just imagine that was engishtown, hello 9's. Not bragging, but damn proud of my candian boyz![HR][/HR]​i know this car exists...i know it ran a 10.2 i know everything about this car...reread the thread and maybe you will get an idea of how sarcastic my post was supposed to be!


----------

